# Elemonator and Windows/Glass???



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I remember reading a post stating that "windows come out awesome" when adding Elemonator to bleach. In the past we have done a separate, time-consuming switch from bleach to dish soap to rinse the bleach streaks off the windows. Adding 8oz Elemonator to bleach has still resulted in streaky/filmy windows. Any advice? I never let the bleach dry on the house. Usually it sits between 2-4 minutes on a section before rinsing off, less if in direct sunlight.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Make sure you're pre-wetting the windows well first, and make sure you rinse, rinse, rinse after. I use quite a bit of Elemonator. Used it and about 45 gals of bleach last week. Never any problems.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Is it good to pre-wet everything before dowsing it with solution?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

804 Paint said:


> Is it good to pre-wet everything before dowsing it with solution?



Yes, and if you're not pre-wetting windows before the mix hits it, that's your problem right there. Make sure and pre-wet everything.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I have herd it can happen if you use straight bleach and don't cut it. I have had it happen to me twice that I am aware of, and both times I came back the next day and just rinsed and they came out great. As Stelz said that glass needs cooling off before getting hit with soap


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Appreciate it guys. Prewet windows, used probably 12 oz Elemonator per 5 and they came out great. Now, if I could only figure out how to do a house in an hour…

That's an even bigger mystery!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

804 Paint said:


> Appreciate it guys. Prewet windows, used probably 12 oz Elemonator per 5 and they came out great. Now, if I could only figure out how to do a house in an hour…
> 
> That's an even bigger mystery!


No mystery. We just need to get machines with more rinsing power, I got this last year, and it's crazy the difference in speed between 5 GPM and 4 GPM. 
View attachment 56873


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

That's nice! Yeah mine is a good machine, but only 4 gpm and direct drive. The house I did yesterday was vinyl and some of the moldy spots required two applications of solution as the first did not remove the mold. Plus there was a screened porch to do and furniture to remove. But still, I'm anal and do things like sidewalks and all the brick close up, etc. And when crap just sticks to the side of the house and won't rinse down it drives me insane.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I had problems when using too much Elemonator. Put plastic measuring cups on trucks and cut it to 6 fl oz per pail (3 gallons of 12%+water). No issues since then and we do not prewet windows.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> I had problems when using too much Elemonator. Put plastic measuring cups on trucks and cut it to 6 fl oz per pail (3 gallons of 12%+water). No issues since then and we do not prewet windows.



Thanks Ken! I've had a lot of streaky window issues. Will cut back on the elemonator.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PressurePros said:


> I had problems when using too much Elemonator. Put plastic measuring cups on trucks and cut it to 6 fl oz per pail (3 gallons of 12%+water). No issues since then and we do not prewet windows.


Is the mix you describe a standard? In reading on here and PT State it seems the most common one.That would be about 1% hitting the building, correct?
Many of my customers have extensive landscaping with plenty of delicate plants and I have concerns about damaging them. So I have been DS a 50/50 mix (12% and water) with 6 oz. Elemonator. We always pre-wet and rinse foliage. Do you think I can step up my mix without concern?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> I had problems when using too much Elemonator. Put plastic measuring cups on trucks and cut it to 6 fl oz per pail (3 gallons of 12%+water). No issues since then and we do not prewet windows.


Ken are you using this recipe while soaping with an 8 gpm machine and a 3-5 injector?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

PRC said:


> Is the mix you describe a standard? In reading on here and PT State it seems the most common one.That would be about 1% hitting the building, correct?
> Many of my customers have extensive landscaping with plenty of delicate plants and I have concerns about damaging them. So I have been DS a 50/50 mix (12% and water) with 6 oz. Elemonator. We always pre-wet and rinse foliage. Do you think I can step up my mix without concern?


I've downstreamed straight 12% on Dryvit houses with no problems. Just about every house we service has ridiculous amounts of landscaping. I think you are safe with diligent wetting.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> Ken are you using this recipe while soaping with an 8 gpm machine and a 3-5 injector?


Everything from 10 gpm with 5-8 injector down to 5.6 gpm with 5-8 injector. 

I have 150' of pressure line on my trucks' reels plus 2 50's backup. Draw starts weakening at over 200'


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Once you add Elemonator to bleach does it start to degrade the bleach? I can't remember if you need to toss any leftover solution from the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

804 Paint said:


> Once you add Elemonator to bleach does it start to degrade the bleach? I can't remember if you need to toss any leftover solution from the day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com



Elemonator will not degrade the bleach. It actually boosts the alkalinity of bleach. Time, sun, heat, etc., degrades the bleach.


----------

